# What colour is my Devon Rex?



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

My name is Gemma Clarke and I am a proud Mum of 2 Devon Rex boys. Darcy is a blue boy and 4 years old and Hovis is just over a yr old. I have no idea what colour he is and I hoped an experienced breeder on here may be able to shine a light on an idea of what colour he is. He was registered as a Red Si-Rex to begin with, then his eyes changed colour really late on, he's now registered as a Red Tabby Point, but he isn't that! Any help would be gratefully received.


Thanks


Gemma


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

haven't got a clue on rexcolours but looks red, is tabby . . . so?

EDIT: just looked on the web - red, tabby and white? cream tabby and white?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

found this on the net after googling, it was on the anglefire website with show results....










they called this one a red smoke .... looks very like yours?

having had another google this is their homepage for the cat in question. The other photos they have look very like yours...

amber


----------



## rex-cat (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Gemma,

Hovis is definitely not pointed. As he has a pointed sire it's just possible that he could be red darker points, if his dam carries the cb (for Burmese) gene.

However he does look to be red smoke or red silver tabby. You could find out for definite what colour he is if you have a dna test. That can test if he is tabby or not, if he is or carries either cs or cb and confirm whether he is full colour, not dilute.

The test isn't expensive, just means using a cotton bud to get a swab from inside his cheek and several labs do it.
Cat Tests
Animal DNA Laboratory -> Feline
are a couple you could look at.

Jen
VELVAREX Devon Rex
Velvarex Devon Rex - Home


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Hard to say. I'd guess on a red smoke, possible red darker points but I think you'll have to DNA-test him in order to find out if he's cbcs (mink) or cbcb (sepia/burmese).


----------



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

rex-cat said:


> Hi Gemma,
> 
> Hovis is definitely not pointed. As he has a pointed sire it's just possible that he could be red darker points, if his dam carries the cb (for Burmese) gene.
> 
> ...


Hi Jen

Thaks for your reply, very helpful. The breeder thinks maybe darker points, he had a sister in the litter that she kept that was darker points, chocolate. I agree that I should do a DNA test, have gone onto the website you recommended, which test do I choose or do I choose the full coat panel?

Thanks again for your reply!

Gemma


----------



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> found this on the net after googling, it was on the anglefire website with show results....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. It does look very much like him but I think he is just not that dark. When I was at the last show , had a couple of breeders tell me he couldn't be a red cos he wasn't dark enough and they said he was cream but looking at that pic, he looks a lot like him! I think I'm going to get a DNA test done.

Thanks


----------



## rex-cat (Apr 24, 2009)

darcyhovis said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Thaks for your reply, very helpful. The breeder thinks maybe darker points, he had a sister in the litter that she kept that was darker points, chocolate. I agree that I should do a DNA test, have gone onto the website you recommended, which test do I choose or do I choose the full coat panel?
> 
> ...


Hi Gemma,

If you want to find out as much as possible, I would go for the full coat panel. That gives you everything you need to see if he's DKP, Tabby or dilute. The only thing you won't be able to confirm is whether he is smoke/silver as there isn't currently a test for that.

He has to carry cs as he has a pointed sire, so you know that already but the rest is guesswork. We saw pictures of Hovis as a small kitten and he was very pale in colour but he does look red now. However having had a few pink Devon boy kittens over the years it can be very hard to tell for certain, particularly as they go through a suede stage!

Of course colour or pattern doesn't count at all in Devons, or other rex breeds in GCCF from the point of view of showing but it is good to know the answer, even if it's only for your own interest!

Jen
VELVAREX Devon Rex
Velvarex Devon Rex - Home


----------



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Jen

It is just for my own interest to know and the fact at shows you always get someone say "that isn't the colour he is, he's this or he's that!" It drives me mad!! 
Do u know Nicky Howells then? To see piccies of Hovis when he was little? He was such a pale boy when I picked him up, hardly any colour at all! what does DKP and CS mean? I have no idea what this means as I've neva had a problem with knowing what colour a Devon is?

Thanks 

Gemma


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

What colour are his eyes now? Could he be a darker points, (i.e tonkinese colouring)

He looks lovely BTW 



darcyhovis said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Gemma Clarke and I am a proud Mum of 2 Devon Rex boys. Darcy is a blue boy and 4 years old and Hovis is just over a yr old. I have no idea what colour he is and I hoped an experienced breeder on here may be able to shine a light on an idea of what colour he is. He was registered as a Red Si-Rex to begin with, then his eyes changed colour really late on, he's now registered as a Red Tabby Point, but he isn't that! Any help would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL - never knew Jen was on here 

what colour are the parents - is silver/smoke even possible?



darcyhovis said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> It is just for my own interest to know and the fact at shows you always get someone say "that isn't the colour he is, he's this or he's that!" It drives me mad!!
> Do u know Nicky Howells then? To see piccies of Hovis when he was little? He was such a pale boy when I picked him up, hardly any colour at all! what does DKP and CS mean? I have no idea what this means as I've neva had a problem with knowing what colour a Devon is?
> ...


----------



## rex-cat (Apr 24, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> LOL - never knew Jen was on here
> 
> what colour are the parents - is silver/smoke even possible?


Hi Naomi,

Only just! I used to read the posts but hadn't registered until now .......... but Gemma's query about Hovis prompted me to do it.

Jen


----------



## rex-cat (Apr 24, 2009)

It's not that unusual to get comments about Devon colours, partly because they can come in so many different colours and patterns and also becasue more than a few are wrongly registered! So it's great that so many of these mistakes can be corrected by using the DNA test that are now possible.

We do know Nicky but actually saw the pictures of Hovis and his siblings on the Rexcatzphotos Yahoo email group, Nicky posted updates as they grew!

As for DKP. cs etc. ......... I'll try a quick explanation!

Siamese coloured, or pointed cats have two copies of the gene for points denoted by cs. So they are cscs. Burmese cats have two copies of a gene for Burmese colour restriction denoted by cb, so they are cbcb.

In rex breeds GCCF use the term darker points for cats which have one cs and one cb, i.e.cscb. This is also known as tonkinese pattern and by other names such as Mink in other countries!

cscs cats have blue eyes, cbcb have yellow eyes, cscb have aqua eyes..........but this can be very variable!

Hovis has a sire who is cscs, he's a tabby point si-rex so Hovis has to carry one cs gene. if his mother contributed a cb, he could be dkp and as his sister is dkp that is a possibility.

However he does have a lot of colour on his body, so I think it's worth doing the test so you can get a definitive answer ..... other than to the silver/smoke question which would still have to be done by the old fashioned method of looking at the coat!

Hope this helps.

Jen



darcyhovis said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> It is just for my own interest to know and the fact at shows you always get someone say "that isn't the colour he is, he's this or he's that!" It drives me mad!!
> Do u know Nicky Howells then? To see piccies of Hovis when he was little? He was such a pale boy when I picked him up, hardly any colour at all! what does DKP and CS mean? I have no idea what this means as I've neva had a problem with knowing what colour a Devon is?
> ...


----------



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you very much! He is a special boy! His eyes are green now. I have had a few people say darker points, but he is red/cream all over and the colouring on his back are as red if not darker than his face! I've been advised to have a DNA test. He's a neuter and it's not important what colour he is for showing as it doesn't matter in Rex's but I'd like to know jus for me!

Gemma


----------



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

His sire is a Seal Tabby Point and the Dam is a Chocolate Torie Smoke.


----------



## darcyhovis (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for explainin all that to me, it actually makes sense! U've been very helpful! Thank you

Gemma


----------

